# Recovery that doesn't use camera button?



## deprave219 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there any recovery mode I can go into and use without using the camera button? My button no longer works and going in to recovery mode is pretty much useless.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

RzRecovery. Uses the home button. Trying to figure out a way to implement it into the boot menu for miui/encounterics

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd like to see that Touch Screen based recovery ported to the DX at some point. That would be pretty nice to have to be honest.


----------



## deprave219 (Dec 28, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> RzRecovery. Uses the home button. Trying to figure out a way to implement it into the boot menu for miui/encounterics
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks. What do you mean implement it in the boot menu? You mean the "Reboot to Recovery" option when going to restart your phone?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

have you taken your phone apart to see if you can get your camera button working?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

deprave219 said:


> Is there any recovery mode I can go into and use without using the camera button? My button no longer works and going in to recovery mode is pretty much useless.


wow I've been there. = I ended up getting a new X through Verizon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deprave219 (Dec 28, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> have you taken your phone apart to see if you can get your camera button working?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes, completely because my back button also doesn't work. A friend spilled a drink on the phone and didn't tell me until after he tried to dry it so he didn't yank the battery









I tried this recovery http://www.android.net/forum/android-rooting/59007-new-recovery-raidzeros-custom-spr-based-rzrecovery.html, but can't install the .zip and the sbf failed. any other ideas?


----------



## gorf1000 (Dec 30, 2011)

I use CWM 5.0.2.0, with that if you scroll through the list 3 times by hitting the up or down volume repeatedly you will see a message like "Go Back Enabled" then you can use the power button to select.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

deprave219 said:


> Yes, completely because my back button also doesn't work. A friend spilled a drink on the phone and didn't tell me until after he tried to dry it so he didn't yank the battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your OS working at this point or no? If you're able to pull it in to the ROM then you could just use PBoost to flash RZRecovery I believe, that would make it relatively simple. You can also uninstall/reinstall bootstrappers by manually writing in the terminal, you could do a search for that or ask here for someone who mayhaps is a bit more knowledgeable (I've seen the code before I just don't remember where and never needed to use it...)

If your OS is not navigable (you are bootlooping or whatnot) you may be SOL. You may try what gorf said above, I've never heard of that but if it works it works and would also let you get in to a working CWM. SBF won't work because you can't get in to bootloader without camera, although I believe there is a way to command a bootloader through adb (again, going to have to ask someone else here...) and that could get you in to do the SBF if your OS is not navigable. It would then be a fairly straightforward install of RZRecovery on a fresh SBF.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Is your OS working at this point or no? If you're able to pull it in to the ROM then you could just use PBoost to flash RZRecovery I believe, that would make it relatively simple. You can also uninstall/reinstall bootstrappers by manually writing in the terminal, you could do a search for that or ask here for someone who mayhaps is a bit more knowledgeable (I've seen the code before I just don't remember where and never needed to use it...)
> 
> If your OS is not navigable (you are bootlooping or whatnot) you may be SOL. You may try what gorf said above, I've never heard of that but if it works it works and would also let you get in to a working CWM. SBF won't work because you can't get in to bootloader without camera, although I believe there is a way to command a bootloader through adb (again, going to have to ask someone else here...) and that could get you in to do the SBF if your OS is not navigable. It would then be a fairly straightforward install of RZRecovery on a fresh SBF.


Boot loader is accessible via holding both volume keys and tapping power








Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Boot loader is accessible via holding both volume keys and tapping power
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Duh... why did I think you need the camera button? Well, you may need it if you have to wipe data after the sbf ...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

Next EncounterICS build will have a ClockworkMod-based recovery that uses both camera and power button as select.


----------



## GratefulNotDeadHead (Oct 22, 2012)

gorf1000 said:


> I use CWM 5.0.2.0, with that if you scroll through the list 3 times by hitting the up or down volume repeatedly you will see a message like "Go Back Enabled" then you can use the power button to select.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I made an account on here just to get on this and say thank you for your simple advice that saved me a huge headache! I tried remapping the camera button with the search button, and it only worked in the rom, not in recovery... But I realized my CWM recovery needed an update, and tried what you said, and now I'm able to take care of business and flash a new rom whenever I get bored of MIUI 2012.5.12 I'm liking it so far, makes me feel like I have a iPhone kinda... lol


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

in cwm, you can just scroll through the list a few times and then it uses the power button instead. I think you have to scroll through 3 times? it gives a message saying that it changed once it uses the power button.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

